# Megs G220 gone phuttt!



## m33ufo

Bought my G220 not long after they came out in the UK and have used it quite sparingly ever since. Perhaps a total of 7 or 8 different occasions, usually after I purchase a new car!!

Powered it up just after lunch (yes I've bought a new car!), and it immediately felt a little lumpy. 15 mins and half a bonnet later it ground to a hault - not been able to restart it since. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm aware that there were some issues with these early G220's but this is the first time I've had a problem. I'm guessing Megs wouldn't be interested now?

Cheers.


----------



## m33ufo

Just found the invoice and it's dated Feb 2008!!! Blimey, time flies!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Brushes? Meguiars are very good at dealing with early faulty machines, would give them a shout no harm in trying.


----------



## m33ufo

georgeandpeppa said:


> Brushes? Meguiars are very good at dealing with early faulty machines, would give them a shout no harm in trying.


Thanks for that.

I've emailed a chap I found on the Megs Online site (Meguiars Internet Technical Specialist), and detailed my problem.

He's in the USA. Probably a silly question, but is there a UK distribitor I should be contacting instead?


----------



## alan hanson

mine did the same, after a couple of years like you i had used it no more than 10 times, i sold mine on ebay to fund a das6 pro


----------



## m33ufo

alan hanson said:


> mine did the same, after a couple of years like you i had used it no more than 10 times, i sold mine on ebay to fund a das6 pro


That was probably my next question - what do I buy next?! I'm a little put off by another G220 given the problem with my current, hardly used, example.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

m33ufo said:


> That was probably my next question - what do I buy next?! I'm a little put off by another G220 given the problem with my current, hardly used, example.


They brought a new version out that im sure Meguiars would swap for your faulty one. Think they are on here somewhere.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Page 70 of the members list under M Meguiars uk


----------



## ChrisST

Mine did the same about 6 months ago. Just change the brushes and it will be fine.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOSCH-160...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2c59a14b84

Be carefull though, they are quite fragile. :thumb:


----------



## m33ufo

Thanks for the help guys. I'll definitely try Meguiars first.


----------



## polt

There a DAS6-pro for sale in the personal sales section by simonbash at the mo


----------



## -Raven-

Check the brushes before you do something drastic and sell it. 

It takes 5 minutes to change them. Bosch brushes #1.607.014.145.


----------



## m33ufo

polt said:


> There a DAS6-pro for sale in the personal sales section by simonbash at the mo


Had a quick look yesterday and I believe it's sold.

I may just accept my faulty g220 as an opportunity to upgrade and try a rotary.


----------



## m33ufo

type[r]+ said:


> Check the brushes before you do something drastic and sell it.
> 
> It takes 5 minutes to change them. Bosch brushes #1.607.014.145.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'll hold off for the moment until I receive a reply from Meguiars.


----------



## Leo19

I had a G220 v1 that stopped working with me a few months ago, it was within the warranty period and meguiars UK replaced it with the new v2 version for me! I know yours is well out of warranty but they were very helpfull and a pleasure to deal with so i'm sure they will sort something out for you mate.


----------



## m33ufo

Cheers. I'm hopeful of getting a reply to my email tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## alan hanson

nearly 4 years out of warranty, hopefully they do or at least help u out


----------



## m33ufo

4 years old in February but it's had very little use - looks almost as new, just a scuff on the plug! Box, carry case etc all present and correct 

Tempted to go buy a Rotary (I'm deperate to sort my car out!!!).


----------



## alan hanson

if your hapy to with Bm paint tbh it might not be a bad step up wait and see what happened get a new one sell it to fund a decent rotary or buy some bushes repair and sell it


----------



## Leo19

If you have no joy from your email this is the number i called for meguiars UK 08702416696


----------



## m33ufo

alan hanson said:


> if your hapy to with Bm paint tbh it might not be a bad step up wait and see what happened get a new one sell it to fund a decent rotary or buy some bushes repair and sell it


Not had the M3 in a while. That was back in Feb 09 - since had an AM V8 Vantage, 996 TT, 996 GT3 and have just bought a GTR R35 in Kuro Black. This is the reason I'm needy to get a replacement machine. The Nissan paint is relatively soft and not looking its best it has to be said. Most people just don't look after their paintwork 

I'll be very careful with the rotary!


----------



## m33ufo

Leo19 said:


> If you have no joy from your email this is the number i called for meguiars UK 08702416696


Cool, thanks. It'll be on my to do list tomorrow afternoon


----------



## m33ufo

Now i need to look for a great deal on a Rotary kit!


----------



## thedonji

I have one in the personal sales section festool good price mate


----------



## David Proctor

m33ufo said:


> Bought my G220 not long after they came out in the UK and have used it quite sparingly ever since. Perhaps a total of 7 or 8 different occasions, usually after I purchase a new car!!
> 
> Powered it up just after lunch (yes I've bought a new car!), and it immediately felt a little lumpy. 15 mins and half a bonnet later it ground to a hault - not been able to restart it since.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm aware that there were some issues with these early G220's but this is the first time I've had a problem. I'm guessing Megs wouldn't be interested now?
> 
> Cheers.


Give the guys @ Meguiars uk a call they are really good and have never let me down.. Tel: 0870 2416696


----------



## woodym3

Same thing happened with mine. Contacted megs and they sent me a replacement set of brushes foc. I believe they had problems with some cheap chinese brushes but now use a superior german brand. PS, its always handy to carry a spare set.


----------



## m33ufo

Well not so good...this is the reply from Meguiars:

_Good afternoon Mark

With reference to your email.

I am sorry to hear of the problem you have encountered with your G220.

Looking at the serial number it is a very early machine and unfortunately is well out of it 1 year manufacturers warranty.

Regards

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tom Clarke | Sales & Marketing
Meguiar's UK, 3 Lamport Court, Heartlands
Daventry, Northamptonshire | NN11 8UF_


----------



## -Raven-

Don't know why you haven't checked the brushes yet? 
5 seconds to check them mate, 5 minutes to change them.


----------



## m33ufo

type[r]+ said:


> Don't know why you haven't checked the brushes yet? 5 sec


That would involve taking the unit apart and I imagine Meguiars would look negatively on that. I'd prefer to see if there's anything further to be gained via Meguiars. My new Rotary arrived yesterday so not in any hurry at the moment.


----------



## -Raven-

m33ufo said:


> That would involve taking the unit apart and I imagine Meguiars would look negatively on that. I'd prefer to see if there's anything further to be gained via Meguiars. My new Rotary arrived yesterday so not in any hurry at the moment.


Are you serious? 
Its routine maintenance.... And your G220 is years old....


----------



## mad4amanda

Hmmm interesting reply though,its fairly well known that the early ones were a bit of an issue . They could have sent you a set of brushes as a goodwill guesture, especially as it would appear to have had very light useage the SOGA says things should last for a reasonable time and 8 uses is hardly a lot.
My only reason for interest is that I am considering a DA and the megs one was top of my list even though it was more expensive than some , mainly because I thought they wouldnt put the brand on a poor one and aftersales support would be better than the budget brands.
It seams I am wrong from your expearience and need to consider again, one wonders why a company like this that has spent a fortune building the brand in the UK would behave in a manner likely to turn people off ? 
So having wanted a 220 kit with microfibre heads what should I go for now I am a beginner not having used a machine polisher before , it seams quite confusing with regard to heads and polishes?


----------



## ivor

I found on my 220 it was not a brush issue but a connection issue iirc with the speed control as for takign it apart if megs have said it well out of warranty you really not going to lose out by having a go yourself


----------



## m33ufo

I think it's the speed selector switch.

I have actually continued correspondence with Meguiars and mailed them middle of last week with regard the soga and specifically durability. No reply as yet which is a little annoying. 

Now have a Metabo rotary which worked wonders on my gtr on Saturday. Quite impressed and so so much quicker than the g220 as you'd assume.


----------

